# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Female Hormone Issues - Terrible Issues, going on 6 years now

## amacleod

I am a 36 year old woman that had a full hysto when I was 29-30. I have struggled for years trying to find the right FIX! I have had several doctors that have tried to FIX me and for some reason I think they are just not LISTENING to me. I have been on hormone replacement therapy (Bio-Identical) hoopla. It does NOT work for me. I have tried it or maybe I was just NEVER given the right dose/s. Blood test after blood test...still NOTHING promising. So, I am seeing a new doctor and he is not really listening to me or understanding me. 

This is very frustrating because it seems to never end. I am at a stage in my life where I want to be sexually active, attractive and motivated. I feel like I am old and nothing works.... I am referring to dryness. My husband is great in understanding what I am going through but for 6 years it is ridiculous that he has to deal with constant dryness, less desirable sex, and my moodiness. My doctors continuously put me on antidepressants and I feel my issues are more hormonal than anything. I am currently on an Estradiol pill, also on once a week vaginal cream/Estrace 1G and a cream in a twist tube of Bi-Est/Test HRT13/0.5 mg taken every morning and applied to thin skin. Oh, and I have actually had this treatment before without the estradiol pill. I am currently a month in and my vagina is still VERY DRY. I need serious help. 

I am due to follow up with another doctors appt. at the end of the month and to draw more blood for labs. I realize it would be beneficial for me to post labs here and now, however any advice into what I can mention to my Dr., or what route I need to ensure is taken on my next visit would be greatly appreciated. 

I am ready to take a more active role in my health and not follow a cookie cutter routine that may or may not work for some women. I refuse to believe there is no fix and that I should be expected to just deal with this for the rest of my life.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I am a 36 year old woman that had a full hysto when I was 29-30. I have struggled for years trying to find the right FIX! I have had several doctors that have tried to FIX me and for some reason I think they are just not LISTENING to me. I have been on hormone replacement therapy (Bio-Identical) hoopla. It does NOT work for me. I have tried it or maybe I was just NEVER given the right dose/s. Blood test after blood test...still NOTHING promising. So, I am seeing a new doctor and he is not really listening to me or understanding me.
> 
> This is very frustrating because it seems to never end. I am at a stage in my life where I want to be sexually active, attractive and motivated. I feel like I am old and nothing works.... I am referring to dryness. My husband is great in understanding what I am going through but for 6 years it is ridiculous that he has to deal with constant dryness, less desirable sex, and my moodiness. My doctors continuously put me on antidepressants and I feel my issues are more hormonal than anything. I am currently on an Estradiol pill, also on once a week vaginal cream/Estrace 1G and a cream in a twist tube of Bi-Est/Test HRT13/0.5 mg taken every morning and applied to thin skin. Oh, and I have actually had this treatment before without the estradiol pill. I am currently a month in and my vagina is still VERY DRY. I need serious help.
> 
> I am due to follow up with another doctors appt. at the end of the month and to draw more blood for labs. I realize it would be beneficial for me to post labs here and now, however any advice into what I can mention to my Dr., or what route I need to ensure is taken on my next visit would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I am ready to take a more active role in my health and not follow a cookie cutter routine that may or may not work for some women. I refuse to believe there is no fix and that I should be expected to just deal with this for the rest of my life.


Honey. I know what u r going thru. I had hysterectomy and suffered. I was prescribed very similar to you initially. Need to talk to doctor about Estratest. Share with him how you need to have your sex drive back, how don't have energy....is there anything more he can prescribe. Sometimes have to led them down the path to Estratest. I have been on generic scrip for a couple months. Haven't felt this good in a long time. 

Also recommend coconut oil for lubrication. Yeh. The same stuff u buy at the grocery store which is solid at room temperature.

Be firm but not beotchy. Tell him low libido is impacting your marriage....beg for a 3 month trial. It is soooo worth graveling for. If need be, ask girlfriends for recommendation for different obgyn.one who is more open to hRT. Don't give up!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Also look at post in this forum other female members. Giggle has some experience in this area. See thread on pellets. There are options for you!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

One other comment. When u get your BW, and if you are comfortable, post results here but please remove all personal info from report if you post a picture from camera. There are members here that will be able to assist. Angel bites and several fellas as well.

----------


## Giggle

Hi there Ama. Welcome to the site! I'm so sorry for your trouble and I really DO feel your pain. I was at the point not too long ago that I just did not want to even think about sex. I'm older than you, but post menopause, and just no drive.

Don't give up! Like Girly Gym Rat I also found success with estratest. But most recently I had Test/DHEA pellets implanted. VERY nice response to these hormones - both in the bedroom and in the gym. Because of the more consistent therapeutic levels, it may help you too.
You know what else helped? A female GYN. She's been wonderful. She agreed that she wants an active sex life - and would work with me to make sure I was satisfied.

----------


## amacleod

I appreciate the feedback. This has helped a great deal in prepping me for my next DR visit. 
Girly Gym Rat and Giggles, I am currently on Bi-est/Test HRT 13/0.5 MG, Would this be the same as the estratest?

----------


## Lunk1

The problem with topical applications is the bioavailability is often quite low. You may be getting a fraction of the medication by the time it absorbs.

Vaginal dryness can often be treated with progesterone creams but I'm guessing if you can dial in your test/estrogen/DHEA levels..you will get your life back.

Hang in there. My wife and I went through similar issues and it can be very frustrating and take it's toll on a relationship.

----------


## msmopar

I am 46. Post menopausal. Libido was dropping rapidly. Dryness downstairs. I started a test cream at 25 mg a day and WHOA!!! Hot flashes are gone. Dryness gone. Libido back!!

They say u absorb only 10% so at 25 mg a day I was absorbing 2.5 mg a day. Or 17 mg a week. 

I think your TEST dose is LOW. at .5mg cream you're not absorbing much at all. I bet ur test levels are in the cellar 

My husband started giving me 5ml of his test cyp injections once a week. That's 10mg per week. And hot flashes are still gone. Dryness still gone. Libido still up.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Hope it works out. I think I would be scared to try a transplant after reading about all the shock loss stuff. Did they recommend Rogaine?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hope it works out. I think I would be scared to try a transplant after reading about all the shock loss stuff. Did they recommend Rogaine?


Thread over year old....

----------

